# Need to know how to rig a bow for bowfishing....



## FirstDownRusty (Sep 28, 2006)

I got online and looked at a few places.  
1st off...
I have a drop away rest on my bow....should I prolly think about switching to a whisper biscuit for some bow fishing....I know a spot where there are tons of carp...and noone targets them for anything....so I am going to try to catch a few by fly rod...and if they will not take any flies then I am going to shoot them w/ my bow.  
I know I am going to need to get a reel, broadhead, line and so on and so forth.
My biggest question is how do you attache your line to the arrow.  
Thanks,
R


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 28, 2006)

FirstDownRusty said:


> I got online and looked at a few places.
> 1st off...
> I have a drop away rest on my bow....should I prolly think about switching to a whisper biscuit for some bow fishing....I know a spot where there are tons of carp...and noone targets them for anything....so I am going to try to catch a few by fly rod...and if they will not take any flies then I am going to shoot them w/ my bow.
> I know I am going to need to get a reel, broadhead, line and so on and so forth.
> ...


Most bowfishing arrows have a hole in the back of the arrow similar to the cord on your drop-away the line goes thru. Get a Muzzy Fish arrow...Yeah the Biscuit is a great rest for bowfishing


----------



## FirstDownRusty (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Taylor Co.
R


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 28, 2006)

rusty, i  would find an old ragged out compound before i would use my hunting rig for bowfishing. between the blood, slime and mud. it can make a good bow ugly real quick. as far as how to attach the line to the arrow. get some ams safety slides. there have been folks hurt extremely bad from tying the line to the back of the arrow. you can get in touch with mark land from muzzy and he is extremely helpful. lance sullentrop from sullys bowfishing stuff is a straight shooter and will help you out also. the slides are the little black thing you can see on my sons arrow. they are tough and easy to use. it keeps the line in front of your hand and will keep you safe. the whisker biscuit is supposed to be a good rest. the best one i tried was called the dream rest. my son shoots a muzzy fishook and it works well but i rounded the groove out a little in it and it is even better now. on my dedicated bowfishing rigs i use what is called an epoxy rest which is just plumbers steel that has been formed into a trough. these are awesome and easy but like i said it is for a bowfishing only rig. let me know if i can be any more help.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 28, 2006)

also forgot to tell you that they make a thing called a third hand.the  aluminum thing in front of the reel on my bow. it is for wrapping the line around to pull arrows out of the mud. this thing will save your hands.


----------



## MCW1984 (Oct 1, 2006)

call mark land at muzzy770-387-9300,he will be glad to help you out.


----------

